# Guidebook: Flower Breeding



## mocha. (Apr 17, 2020)

My friend shared some pictures from her guidebook which could help some of you with breeding hybrids. Thought it would be nice to share  











Posting from mobile so hopefully that doesn’t affect the image quality!


----------



## kuri (Apr 17, 2020)

Thank you for sharing~ I ordered this book but looks like it's delayed XD


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 17, 2020)

This is some advanced stuff. Bookmarking it for later. Anyone have a scanned version by any chance?


----------



## Luxen (Apr 17, 2020)

Wow, those are quite a lot of flower breeding patterns (even more than the one I saw someone post yesterday, though that one was made by someone).

I wonder how some people ended up getting the guide early though, seeing as its release was delayed.


----------



## father-shroomish (Apr 17, 2020)

omg thanks for posting these. I ordered this book back when it was discounted, but they delayed it until the end of May.


----------



## mystery (Apr 17, 2020)

How reliable is this guide is it official? Because it’s impossible to get a blue rose short of a generation 4 flower and green mums are at least a generation 3 flower (seed bag flowers are generation one a orange from red and yellow would be a generation 2 etc)

source: https://docs.google.com/document/u/...Am4fOpNvCs/mobilebasic#heading=h.jf6m8ytck64a


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 17, 2020)

This might be helpful. Another thing bookmarked.


----------



## mocha. (Apr 17, 2020)

I


mystery said:


> How reliable is this guide is it official? Because it’s impossible to get a blue rose short of a generation 4 flower and green mums are at least a generation 3 flower (seed bag flowers are generation one a orange from red and yellow would be a generation 2 etc)
> 
> source: https://docs.google.com/document/u/...Am4fOpNvCs/mobilebasic#heading=h.jf6m8ytck64a


It’s the official guidebook released from Nintendo so very reliable  

also I’m happy to scan photos once my book arrives but I had an email to say it had been delayed because of the lockdown so not sure when it’ll be arriving.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 17, 2020)

Blue roses have the same value as gold ones? Huh...weird.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 17, 2020)

Holy cow that's a lot of info. Now I just want my guidebook even more haha


----------

